# Tall men vs. short men



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

So are (str8) women (or gay/bi guys) any less polarizing or conventional on the subject of height? 

Personally I like being semi close in height so you fit together nicely and are more like equals. A lot of guys are uncomfortable with that though.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Excuse me, but before we go any further I'd like to tell you that the girl in your avatar is sexy.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't care as long as he's taller than me. I'm 5'3"; It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

Deja Vu said:


> Excuse me, but before we go any further I'd like to tell you that the girl in your avatar is sexy.


:blushed: How _you_ doin'? 
Dig tall chicks? The vital question remains.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

How tall are we talking?


----------



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd really like to say 6ft, now that would be the business! but it's more like 5'9" :sad: 

Hopefully you'll still find it in your heart to give an appropriately terrified response


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

As long as he is taller than I am, it's all good. I am 5'3 so this has never been a problem. I don't really care about physical ease, when I love a guy, I am going to enjoy his height, whatever it may be. My bf is a little over 6 feet 7, and I love it. I love all the acrobatics and high-jumping skills I have acquired and honed since we've been together. Dating someone my height is good exercise for his arms and my legs.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

The dude has to be taller then the chick. Period.


----------



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> I don't care as long as he's taller than me. I'm 5'3"; It shouldn't be hard.


Tres Bien. Do you find a big height difference awkward?



hazelwitch said:


> As long as he is taller than I am, it's all good. I am 5'3 so this has never been a problem. I don't really care about physical ease, when I love a guy, I am going to enjoy his height, whatever it may be. My bf is a little over 6 feet 7, and I love it. I love all the acrobatics and high-jumping skills I have acquired and honed since we've been together. Dating someone my height is good exercise for his arms and my legs.


Wow! haha Are you ever scared he'll accidentally step on you? How do you manage missionary?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

PipRosi said:


> Wow! haha Are you ever scared he'll accidentally step on you? How do you manage missionary?


LOL! Nope, I've never been scared. The height difference isn't as extreme as it seems. I am a strong woman and I am actually visible from his height. :laughing:

It's just that, because of the darkness at night, I carry a torch so I can shine it in his face to alert him of my presence below. 
:crazy:

I am joking, but he has tripped over me a few times at night. It usually happens in the kitchen. I am thinking of buying a fluorescent helmet with a light and wear it backwards so he knows that he needs to look 17 inches down and spot me in time. *Laugh*

I've never been hurt through these adventurous encounters, but they may have been uncomfy for him. Neither of us minds it. 


Oh, missionary has never been a problem. Flexibility helps. :wink:

P.S. The height thing isn't as drastic as it seems, but it sure is a ton of fun. Christina Ricci is slightly shorter than I am, and her ex Owen Benjamin is 6 feet 6. Here's a picture (it should give you some idea:-
http://www1.pictures.fp.zimbio.com/Cristina+Ricci+Celebrates+29th+Birthday+Beau+p1aPsfO4SKel.jpg


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

PipRosi said:


> I'd really like to say 6ft, now that would be the business! but it's more like 5'9" :sad:
> 
> Hopefully you'll still find it in your heart to give an appropriately terrified response


But I like being inappropiate. 

*P.S*, you never answered you own thread.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, just a fun fact but shorter men live longer on average. Just sayin', so ladies maybe you should take that into consideration :tongue:


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

Personally, it's not that I like "tall men", it's just that I think that size difference between a man and a woman is adorable.

Like a petite short girl dating a tall, husky man.

The difference is adorable to me.


----------



## PipRosi (Nov 18, 2010)

Well now when you fetishize it like that it just sounds creepy lol.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm 5'8. So tall would be nice, though I've dated shorter guys before...


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

Height doesn't really matter to me, though ideally he'd be around my height - around 5'7" so I can creep up on him and kiss his neck without having to bend down or tiptoe.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like getting hugs from tall men, I feel so safe. roud:

Though if I were to be in a relationship with a man (which seems terribly unlikely) I would probably prefer a man of similar stature. Things are just easier that way no matter the genders involved I think.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm also 5'3" and I would prefer taller than me. No shorter. Regardless of sex and/or gender, people shorter than me freak me out. I don't like looking down at people.

I almost made a similar post today with a poll but opted out.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

hmmm, i'm gonna talk about women.
I think I wouldn't mind a girl my height, only if she didn't wear high heals, than I would just feel short. I would't mind if she was three inches shorter, then I wouldn't mind if she wore heals. I'm 6'1" by the way, and I don't mind dating women that are from 5'0" to 5'10". I would date taller women, but that is kind of difficult in the area that I live in, most hispanics are not too tall, although i do know some really tall ones. I think the average hispanic woman in my area is like 5'1" or 5'3".


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

AxanGad said:


> hmmm, i'm gonna talk about women.
> I think I wouldn't mind a girl my height, only if she didn't wear high heals, than I would just feel short. I would't mind if she was three inches shorter, then I wouldn't mind if she wore heals. I'm 6'1" by the way, and I don't mind dating women that are from 5'0" to 5'10". I would date taller women, but that is kind of difficult in the area that I live in, most hispanics are not too tall, although i do know some really tall ones. I think the average hispanic woman in my area is like 5'1" or 5'3".


There is a board for "Tall women vs short women" 

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/42376-tall-women-vs-short-women.html


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I know my friend doesn't like short girls, so I understand that side of the coin too.


----------



## SL1D3R (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm about 5'8 and I dated a girl who was 5'9. I'd prefer the woman to be shorter, but it's not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Did she pick you up?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Tall guys! Or short guys. A guy shorter than me, hmmm, that would be interesting. Very interesting. That could be hot. I think I'm so short that height is pretty much irrelevant to me. :mellow:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Tall guys! Or short guys. A guy shorter than me, hmmm, that would be interesting. Very interesting. That could be hot. I think I'm so short that height is pretty much irrelevant to me. :mellow:


Why do you think a man shorter than you is hot? I believe you said you're 4'6".


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Why do you think a man shorter than you is hot? I believe you said you're 4'6".


I am 4'6". I don't see how being short exempts someone from being hot, that would be rather hypocritical of me, yeah? I've never met a man shorter than me, but I know they exist. It would be a new experience for me and I find that hot. :wink: Oh the fun there is to be had with sexual experimentation! Sexy comes in all shapes and sizes. Also, I'm far too indecisive to have any specific preferences. I just want to try everything... at least 3 times each.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I am 4'6". I don't see how being short exempts someone from being hot, that would be rather hypocritical of me, yeah? I've never met a man shorter than me, but I know they exist. It would be a new experience for me and I find that hot. :wink: Oh the fun there is to be had with sexual experimentation! Sexy comes in all shapes and sizes. Also, I'm far too indecisive to have any specific preferences. I just want to try everything... at least 3 times each.


I just recall you mentioned the taller woman with a shorter man being hot in another post so I was curious :crazy: And yup, try things at least 3x each, definitely relate xD Well, you're ISTP while I'm ESTP, makes sense.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Taller than me wearing expected height of 'normal' heels (as in non stripper. 3"?). Mostly for aesthetic reasons, really-- not that hard; I'm Asian and not that tall, and quite short for Caucasian standards.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> *I just recall you mentioned the taller woman with a shorter man being hot in another post so I was curious* :crazy: And yup, try things at least 3x each, definitely relate xD Well, you're ISTP while I'm ESTP, makes sense.


Haha. I forgot I was a 'woman'. :blushed: Yeah, I guess if I find that hot in other couples I would find it hot for myself.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Haha. I forgot I was a 'woman'. :blushed: Yeah, I guess if I find that hot in other couples I would find it hot for myself.


I'm confused. You have your gender as "Neutral" so I didn't really try to use any pronouns that indicated either. If I did, oops, I'm workin' on it. Looool.


----------



## Mathy_Otter (Jan 8, 2011)

I personally find men who are taller than I am attractive because they have somewhat more physical power than I do.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

PipRosi said:


> You mean those loving soliloquies to vertically challenged lassies do not come from similarly situated men? Hmm...


I'm used to the short women having the super tall man fetish so I don't even both with them. Besides, if they're shorter than I am, they're usually 10:shocked:


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm 5' 9. I actually wish I was shorter because I think there are a lot of neat shorter guys out there. I really wanted to go to prom with a guy a few inches shorter than me. Alas, he wasn't interested. I understand though.

Lately, I have been falling for a lot of same height guys. It's not intentional but they seem to click with me in personality. Hopefully, it doesnt intimidate them and they aren't secretly wishing I was short. I am pretty so I hope that's enough. 

Personality is everything to me. I love people's inner self so much more than the outer self. I almost can't see people's outer self anymore. I mean not that I can't see what makes people good looking or not. It's just personality is so important. I have high standards on personality.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 5 foot 9 and a bit myself but wouldn't be intimidated by a woman of my height at all. Personally, I don't view women as having to be short, or at least shorter than myself.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I've abolished pretty much all my height requirements because when you're INTP, you need all the chances you can get.


----------



## radiantdawn (Feb 23, 2011)

I like guys taller than me = X Mixed luck though... There's these 2 guys I'm totally smitten with. (Now that I think about it... I like 2 of them a lot, 1 more than the other, and then there's this 3rd guy who's not really nice to me actually... But I am SO intrigued by him >_> It helps that he's cute >_> Well, all of the 3 are cute actually... )

So... my #1 choice = D Is taller than me : )
2nd choice, the guy who's also nice to me, is slightly shorter than me =/ Ah well, I hope I don't grow anymore, and that he grows some >_>
3rd choice... Is shorter than me I think ? I'm not sure. I've only seen him like 10X in my life.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm used to the short women having the super tall man fetish so I don't even both with them. Besides, if they're shorter than I am, they're usually 10:shocked:


A woman being shorter than 5'5" is really not unusual, and definitely not a marker of childhood.

/disgruntled short lady

But back onto the subject, I'm 5'3 and have been involved with guys who are 5'6, 5'9, 5'10, 6'0, 6'2, etc... it really doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

hmmm... tall. between 5'10" and 6'6"


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> A woman being shorter than 5'5" is really not unusual, and definitely not a marker of childhood.
> 
> /disgruntled short lady


Yeah, that's been bothering me. I'm 5'3" as well. I do NOT look like a child. The youngest I've been mistaken for is 16, but more recently, 18. 

I'm fine as long as they're taller than me (an inch, up), I don't know where to find men who are somehow shorter than I. I know they exist, but I'm not actively seeking them out.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^That's only for white males. For others, it goes down to 5'7 or 5'8". I'm 5'5", as I've said 9375 times. In my area, the guys push 5'11" 6'0" quite often and the girls are frequently 5'6" to 5'7". I'm in the shortest 25%. Unfortunately, in terms of reproductive fitness, that screams "BAD GENES SHIT ENVIRONMENT INFERIOR SPECIMEN DO NOT WANT EVER!" Screwed by chance... Such a shame, for I'm not woefully seen as undersized in many other places I've been to. When I'm in Europe, I've been approached a few times by some rather pretty girls and a few women.


Then you must look older than you are. I don't see why women would approach males that look underage. If you don't like where you are, then move. I know that's easy to say, but what's holding you back other than finances?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I'm still in public school, not yet graduated, still have yet to go to college, I am under their legal guardianship, and I'm living on my parents' dime mostly. I also don't have any national professional qualifications, so tough luck there, but I am a Va qualified Pharm tech.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ I'm still in public school, not yet graduated, still have yet to go to college, and I'm living on my parents' dime mostly. I also don't have any national professional qualifications, so tough luck there, but I am a Va qualified Pharm tech.


Oh yeah, I forget about stuff like that. School obligations...do you plan to go to out-of-state colleges? I know the tuition is more expensive, that's a problem of course.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't plan on going out of state; the best school I've found for me is in state, cheap, and the average guy there is morel like 5'9". It's Christopher Newport University. I haven't made the deposit yet, but I am almost sure to go there.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I could say I dnt care about height but that would be a lie lol
I prefer someone taller than my 5'4 height. 5'5 and up just not Yao Ming tall XD


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MonieJ said:


> I could say I dnt care about height but that would be a lie lol
> I prefer someone taller than my 5'4 height. 5'5 and up just not Yao Ming tall XD


There _is_ a point when it's _too tall_. I haven't found my limit yet, but I think it also depends upon the person. Height is only one aspect.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ You havn't yet someone too tall?

Bad move










Unforntunately, I have just learned that my 6'3" brother has gotten a girlfriend who is quite beautiful. And she said she didn't like jerks *headdesk.*


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I don't see why women would approach males that look underage.


I have stories. 

Many stories.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ You havn't yet someone too tall?
> 
> Bad move
> 
> ...


I've found that I don't like anything more than 6'0" only because I don't like motor-boating a man's flat chest. And we're not really on the same level, either.

And bad move to you, sir.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I've found that I don't like anything more than 6'0" only because I don't like motor-boating a man's flat chest.


Good thing I'm 5'10.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

i like my women in corset and boots with Newtonian defying attributes such is my lustful loins

what was the question again


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SyndiCat said:


> Good thing I'm 5'10.


I just haven't figured out the mechanics of anyone over 6'0". I guess I would have to experience it before I could knock it. Anyone willing to donate their bodies to the scientific research of Fizz are welcome*

*May or may not be as fun as it sounds.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I just haven't figured out the mechanics of anyone over 6'0". I guess I would have to experience it before I could knock it. Anyone willing to donate their bodies to the scientific research of Fizz are welcome*
> 
> *May or may not be as fun as it sounds.


Pardon?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SyndiCat said:


> Pardon?


Those are some sexy and sophisticated shoes right there. I would feel like Frankenstein in track shoes.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

DarklyValentine said:


> i like my women in corset and boots with Newtonian defying attributes such is my lustful loins
> 
> what was the question again


What does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm tiny myself (five foot); so I've never come across a man smaller than me than I've been romantically linked to. As long as they're over the 5"5 mark all is good for me. Besides that height isn't really an important factor.

Actually, I know some one who is about the same height as me. He is so confident and outgoing, the ladies love him. When you think of him you don't think 'small'. It just goes to show you that it's only relevant if you make it relevant.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> What does that have to do with this thread?


What does this question have to do with this thread?


----------



## peppersasen (Mar 5, 2011)

I like significantly taller men. I'm about 5'0".


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SyndiCat said:


> What does this question have to do with this thread?


If you bothered to read the quote I quoted, you would know. Stop posting rubbish.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

I have always found taller men much more physically attractive, but I also like them to be really skinny too. 
I am about 5"4-"5 and my boyfriend is about 6"3.... I love it because I feel safe all wrapped up in his arms.
I just can't see myself being intimate with a man shorter or around the same height as me....


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Looks like we are up to 19 pages now. Have we reached a consensus? Or perhaps its all just a matter of personal preference, and it varies from person to person. *rolls eyes*


You should see the INTJ = Asshole? thread.

Some people just can't reach conclusions...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ We're just like Congress.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ We're just like Congress.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Noe said:


> My opinion on this has been obliterated over the years since I stand at an apparently menacing height of 6', so, I couldn't care either way. What I do run into are males having the blatant issues with height. I've been rejected various times because I'm too tall.


I have no issues with someone a head taller than me. But then again I compensate with towering intellect and colossal ego I guess.
If anything a taller companion would be desirable so I could have someone to change my light bulbs for me. And help me to arrange the top shelf of my bookshelf.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Third Engine said:


> Women don't think like we do in that regard.


I seek clarification here. I was with you on your bro speech until I saw this gem of sweeping generalization. How is it that [men] think about [height in who they are attracted to specifically?] - Or are you saying that basically all men put emphasis on appearance, and that women just don't really care about it?


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Sanskrit said:


> I have no issues with someone a head taller than me. But then again I compensate with towering intellect and colossal ego I guess.
> If anything a taller companion would be desirable so I could have someone to change my light bulbs for me. And help me to arrange the top shelf of my bookshelf.


well you've got the ego ^^, also so thats why everyone keeps asking for my help all the time XD


----------



## Alto (Mar 24, 2011)

From what I've read here, it seems like women actually have more of a hang up with really tall men than shorter men. 

I'm somewhere around 6'10, but don't really know what to make of it as far as dating goes. I fall into the tall/skinny categorization, which I think makes me look even taller (if it's possible). The fact that clothes just aren't made for people like me could explain the idea that significantly taller men aren't as attractive. Overall, I don't think that taller = better, I think that it's more about the proportion. Yes, some women may not like men who are close to 5 feet tall, but this also holds to some extent for men who are close to 7 feet tall.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

6'10" IS freaking tall. Damn man. I want to be your height! Well, I would settle around 6'4". That is the actual height I want to be. Now, to make myself grow 3 more inches is going to be a real problem. I stopped growing a couple of years back.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

AxanGad said:


> 6'10" IS freaking tall. Damn man. I want to be your height! Well, I would settle around 6'4". That is the actual height I want to be. Now, to make myself grow 3 more inches is going to be a real problem. I stopped growing a couple of years back.


 just 2 more inches for me and ill be at my dads height who's 6'4"


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Just 5 more inches and I'd be my Mom's height (5'10").


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

OH MY GOD.

Please just let him wallow in self-pity. Seriously? You guys are giving him so much attention and for what? He just wants to argue and be bitter. LET HIM.

Mutation, if you think every single women is going to be turned off by your height, GOOD. Give up. Don't date. Ever. We're all the same, so you say. So stop. Be alone and STOP BITCHING.

Jesus.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've mentioned this guy before, but he's probably shorter than MN and yet he doesn't care about hie height at all, he's married and has children, and can beat up a man twice his size. He's worked all over the world, including in the UAE. His father is a short man, his daughter is a short woman (and I mean short, even for a woman), yet none of them care at all about their height.

Sometimes, I think you use height as an excuse to cover up something else, MN, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Alto (Mar 24, 2011)

AxanGad said:


> 6'10" IS freaking tall. Damn man. I want to be your height! Well, I would settle around 6'4". That is the actual height I want to be. Now, to make myself grow 3 more inches is going to be a real problem. I stopped growing a couple of years back.


Being super tall isn't quite what it's cracked up to be. It's got its ups and downs. 

Like you kind of hit upon, and as quite a few others have kind of brought up, being _too tall_ can be a problem. While most people want to be tall, the majority look to be around the ~6'2" - 6'5" range; usually not too much taller. I'm sure that some women are fine with men who are very tall, but it seems to be more of an acceptance than a desire (same for shorter men as well). 

As a side note, being very very tall can be quite bothersome when you are quite an introverted person. People just seem compelled to come up and ask how tall you are, whether you play basketball, etc.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I've mentioned this guy before, but he's probably shorter than MN and yet he doesn't care about hie height at all, he's married and has children, and can beat up a man twice his size. He's worked all over the world, including in the UAE. His father is a short man, his daughter is a short woman (and I mean short, even for a woman), yet none of them care at all about their height.
> 
> Sometimes, I think you use height as an *excuse to cover up something else*, MN, but I might be wrong.


His personality. His general demeanor.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

I love tall men. Taller the better, for me at least. Every guy I've ever dated has been at least 5'10, though I find myself more attracted to really tall guys. 6'0-7'0 <3

It may be because my dad is tall, and tall guys just make me feel petite and safe. I'm not short or tall, (5'6ish) and I've always wished I was shorter, so tall guys kind of make me feel small and feminine, which I like xD


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> I have no issues with someone a head taller than me. But then again I compensate with towering intellect and colossal ego I guess.
> If anything a taller companion would be desirable so I could have someone to change my light bulbs for me. And help me to arrange the top shelf of my bookshelf.


I expect nothing less from an INTJ.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Monte said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> Please just let him wallow in self-pity. Seriously? You guys are giving him so much attention and for what? He just wants to argue and be bitter. LET HIM.
> 
> ...


Christ, you remind me of my brother- jumping to conclusions and assuming because you prefer to think of one example means that it is automatically the rule or should be the rule. I haven't had so many dating problems when I went after women who weren't from my local area and I was considered quite attractive in Britain when I was there in October. In order to try and substantiate my claims scientifically, I'll be taking transcript of my attempts at romancing this weekend. I'll be borrowing some platforms and some lifts so I'll be 5'9" in them. The next day, I'll attempt the same strategy at my normal height. That will settle matter once and for all. In 3 days' time, we'll have an empirical answer.

P.S.: I have been turned down a lot, most frequently girls have told me "You're short." and often will give me disapproval when scanning me head to toe. I used to look for all sorts of reasons as to why I couldn't get girls. First it was introversion. I saw that lots of introverts were getting girls, so that stopped. Then I looked at INTP. INTP's had S.O.'s and spouses, so that was quickly discredited. Then came the whole 'girls like jerks' phase. Not touching that one since nobody can agree on jerky versus confident behavior. Thus, I looked at the last factor making me noticeably different from my my peers, my height. I am very noticeably shorter than they are, and a lot of people think I look like a 13 year old boy. I then did the research, and noticed that woman most usually said the words "taller than me". Unfortunately, in my area, most women are taller than I am and high school puts a lot of conformity pressure on them to seem normal. Thus, my strongest explanation for my singleness. I doubt it is personality, for I have seen guys who dote and guys who are asshole extraordinaries both with girlfriends. I have seen quiet geeks and talkative sprinters get dates. I have never, though, seen a girl who went around seeking the short, freshman-looking guys.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Is getting females all that matters in life? You have plenty of time for that,man. Why don't you focus on something you can change?
The ladies in your hometown don't like you because they don't like your height? Fuck em'. Everytime I see you post, it's almost exclusively about this subject. I think you need to to step away and find another focus for your energies. Reading your posts makes me feel miserable, man. that takes some doing. FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO DO.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Peripheral said:


> Is getting females all that matters in life? You have plenty of time for that,man. Why don't you focus on something you can change?
> The ladies in your hometown don't like you because they don't like your height? Fuck em'. Everytime I see you post, it's almost exclusively about this subject. I think you need to to step away and find another focus for your energies. Reading your posts makes me feel miserable, man. that takes some doing. FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO DO.


Also if he wants to feel tall, there is this tribe in Africa that is quite a bunch of shorties, pygmies they're called. Moving in there would be a good idea if height really is a personal obstacle.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow. I'll throw my 2 cp's into the ocean. Whoever can pick up all these damn pennies is going to be a billionaire. 

So:
I did not read the whole thread, 22 pages to read? I don't think I'm going to do that.

I did however read a bit of it. Here's my example for you, and I'll post my real 2cps in a bit. I am 5'8.5 without shoes. I had (don't keep in touch anymore) two friends who are 5'1 and 5'3. Both are very successful in their careers. One is 28, married, with child, a home, and a nice life. The other is engaged, 25, and in the process of buying a house. The 28 year old was always confident. The 25 year old, was not until college. I know because we lived together. The 28 yr old has a wife who is taller than him, the 25 year old has a girl friend who is his height. Both are great people, very smart, but not overly confident. They are simply comfortable with who they are. Neither has amazing looks and neither looks like an underwear model.

What am I doing? I am unemployed college grad, I have never had a girlfriend, I have only been on 1 date in my life, the other times I tried I was rejected and one time straight up ignored. Remember I am 5'9ish though! Sarcasm aside, I have a problem here. Why has my track record suffered like this? Is it my height? It could be, I am not >= 5'10. I have been told I am short before, by guy and girl. I have felt emasculated by women. But what is the common denominator here, rather, who? Me. My problem is confidence in who I am and what I bring to the table. From K-8 I was far and away the smallest kid in my class, I had poor self esteem, and I didn't get rid of it, my friends never had this issue. This is a big reason why my results have differed from theirs. So I hope to change.

However, does that mean when I acquire these things that my life will magically change? Hell no! Life doesn't work that way. But, I do believe, if one knows what he is looking for, is confident in who he is and what he offers, he will find what he is looking for. It may not be perfect, but expecting perfection is foolish and a waste of time. 

Let me be honest here, there have been times where I have said to myself "man, it's because you are Asian/Short/Skinny/Quiet/passive/unemployed/all of the above/get my drift here? I put myself down, because I didn't get the result I wanted. Well, if I was confident, instead of saying, "oh, I will never get what I want, and that just proves it", I could have said "well, that is clearly not what I want if she does not want me because I am not (insert negative adjective here)". 

We cannot control other people, we cannot control their tastes, their bias, their thoughts, or actions. But we can control our perceptions and feelings of ourselves. If we cannot do that, how can we be successful with anything? We must have self confidence and I think some can be obtained through having a combination of good friends to support us and a determination to see the process through. 

Anyways, that's all I have. These are just words on a page, we can all type forever and nothing will happen. 


"To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day
To the last syllable of recorded time,
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!
Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing."

EDIT: Obviously, this quote is not my own writing.

Without action, we have accomplished nothing. I hope this thread dies very soon, admittedly, I am not helping it.

Wow. More like my 200$ than my 2cp's. I should shut up and go to bed.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Christ, you remind me of my brother- jumping to conclusions and assuming because you prefer to think of one example means that it is automatically the rule or should be the rule. I haven't had so many dating problems when I went after women who weren't from my local area and I was considered quite attractive in Britain when I was there in October. In order to try and substantiate my claims scientifically, I'll be taking transcript of my attempts at romancing this weekend. I'll be borrowing some platforms and some lifts so I'll be 5'9" in them. The next day, I'll attempt the same strategy at my normal height. That will settle matter once and for all. In 3 days' time, we'll have an empirical answer.
> 
> P.S.: I have been turned down a lot, most frequently girls have told me "You're short." and often will give me disapproval when scanning me head to toe. I used to look for all sorts of reasons as to why I couldn't get girls. First it was introversion. I saw that lots of introverts were getting girls, so that stopped. Then I looked at INTP. INTP's had S.O.'s and spouses, so that was quickly discredited. Then came the whole 'girls like jerks' phase. Not touching that one since nobody can agree on jerky versus confident behavior. Thus, I looked at the last factor making me noticeably different from my my peers, my height. I am very noticeably shorter than they are, and a lot of people think I look like a 13 year old boy. I then did the research, and noticed that woman most usually said the words "taller than me". Unfortunately, in my area, most women are taller than I am and high school puts a lot of conformity pressure on them to seem normal. Thus, my strongest explanation for my singleness. I doubt it is personality, for I have seen guys who dote and guys who are asshole extraordinaries both with girlfriends. I have seen quiet geeks and talkative sprinters get dates. I have never, though, seen a girl who went around seeking the short, freshman-looking guys.


 When did I jump to a conclusion? My opinion of you is not based on this thread alone. You CONSTANTLY bitch and moan about the same stupid thing.

You can do all of the research in the world, but your core issue is your bitterness about the fact that you're short. YES, women generally like taller guys. You know what you do? Either show them that you have enough personality to knock those other guys out of the water or you SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT IT BECAUSE BITCHING ISN'T GOING TO DO SHIT, ESPECIALLY IF YOU'RE HOPING TO ATTRACT SOMEONE.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Monte said:


> When did I jump to a conclusion? My opinion of you is not based on this thread alone. You CONSTANTLY bitch and moan about the same stupid thing.
> 
> You can do all of the research in the world, but your core issue is your bitterness about the fact that you're short. YES, women generally like taller guys. You know what you do? Either show them that you have enough personality to knock those other guys out of the water or you SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT IT BECAUSE BITCHING ISN'T GOING TO DO SHIT, ESPECIALLY IF YOU'RE HOPING TO ATTRACT SOMEONE.


I can agree with this. Besides finding a _suitable_ mate is so difficult that you are better off working on personal development than trying to do the chase. Rather avoid the useless drama and shitstorms and become a greater man than your physical stature. accomplish something and then perhaps your merits will attract attention from that special someone who has similar life values as you do. Unless your only life value is to get chicks and fuck around, then you are on the right path: misery and suffering as that's all you set yourself up to anyway in such scenario.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going to be headed out out in a few hours to gather data. I'll be back tonight to post my results.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Monte said:


> When did I jump to a conclusion? My opinion of you is not based on this thread alone. You CONSTANTLY bitch and moan about the same stupid thing.
> 
> You can do all of the research in the world, but your core issue is your bitterness about the fact that you're short. YES, women generally like taller guys. You know what you do? Either show them that you have enough personality to knock those other guys out of the water or you SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT IT BECAUSE BITCHING ISN'T GOING TO DO SHIT, ESPECIALLY IF YOU'RE HOPING TO ATTRACT SOMEONE.


@Monte He won't listen, he's going to repeat himself. I didn't have to read what he wrote because I know that I've read basically everything he has to say already.


----------

